# Thanks to RobMD



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thanks to RobMD for his excellent work over the Malvern Show weekend! We were very pleased with the LPG information Rob and have already been in touch with the Countrywide Farmers with as view to signing up for cheaper fuel... let you know how we get on.

It was a very good weekend, blustery but not so much as to ruin the event. We met a few new faces and will TRY to remember your names, apologies if we get them wrong, but we are both as bad as each other!!!

Many thanks again, here's to the next event for us, Shepton after our trip to France.

Sundial, J&T


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Rob & Beryl for sorting us all out at Malvern we had a great weekend chatting to all the new ones and also meeting up with some old faces, well not old, but ones we have meet before :lol: An99uk & Scottie Angie & George popped in on Sunday on their way back from the Bristol Meet so we had a piccy show in our van of the balloons (memo to self need a bigger van lol) Neverremberit John how is your doggy, so sorry to hear he had fallen out of the van hope all is ok with him. Note to Nuke Uncle Fester wants to pay his subs lol.he came back Sunday and collered Rob. :roll: To thoes of you who missed the meeting with Nuke on Saturday and the Tea Party at Rob & Beryls on Sunday we did try to catch you all but unfortunately some of you had vanished out for the day, and as nothing is organised it is all just spur of the moment meetings with us, we hope we will see you all again at another of the rallies soon.

Jacquie


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks to Rob & Beryl for yet another great rally.

R&M


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Thanks to RobMD for all your hard work over the weekend, enjoyed the show. For once we were around for the tea party, nobody was brave enough to keep their awning up so we all sat around Rob and Beryl's van drinking tea and quickly dispersed when rain arrived. Thanks to Jacquie for bailing us out with a few tea bags, what would I have done without my morning cuppa.
See you at Shepton

Brian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

May I add my thanks to Rob for the help and advice on my first rally and show attendance. Wife and I were both a bit apprehensive at attending such a large 'do'. We normally camp out at the back of beyond. I seemed to have spent most of the time wrestling with my newly purchased flag pole, and going off site to walk the brute!! ( No not the Missus!!). 
Was fun watching all the Fiammas go up and just as quickly stowed away again!! We visited Autosleepers on Monday and saw the results of an unlucky motorhomer who didn't get his awning down quick enough. Looked like he'll need a new side and they were looking very closely at his roof/wall seam as well. 8O . 
Will try to post the show photo I took from the top of that bump behind us.


----------

